# Movies you will never forget



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

The title pretty much says it, there are some movies that just stick with you for better or for worse. Which movies will you carry with you for the rest of your life and why? Feel free to go into specifics, who cares about spoilers.

One of mine is "The Road" I will never forget how horrible that movie made me feel. Canninbalism, women and their children dying - the works. Everything that I never wanted to exist was in that movie. Ironically I would recommend it....to anyone who has ever thought a post-apocalyptic world would be cool.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

_V for Vendetta_. When V keeps Evey locked up and pretends to be the government interrogating her, and she finds that letter...oh, God. Gets me everytime. I just bawl like a baby.


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

You know, I've never really _watched_ "V for Vendetta". I've see it in bits and pieces and as I was falling asleep.


----------



## Larian Darrow (Feb 11, 2011)

Spaceballs. It's simply the funniest movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Winds said:


> You know, I've never really _watched_ "V for Vendetta". I've see it in bits and pieces and as I was falling asleep.


I think you should watch it at least once. It's a very powerful movie.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 11, 2011)

Snakes on a Plane.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 12, 2011)

The Hannah Montana Movie!!! OMG I got paid 7.24 an hour to watch that crap. Either that or I watched 30 minutes of Beiber last night before I left vomiting.

But in all seriousness, Murder by Death
[video=youtube;OuNzcbCrNHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuNzcbCrNHg[/video]


----------



## Sumi (Feb 12, 2011)

Labyrinth... I believe it would be Labyrinth...


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

Too many I could name, but I'll give the short list.

The Fifth Element
The Jackal
Bullitt
Heavy Metal
The City of Lost Children
Triplets of Belleville
Freaks
Children of Men
The 7th Voyage of Sinbad
The Last Dragon


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 12, 2011)

Troy, because of how badly it butchered the Iliad. It's been constantly stuck in my head ever since I rented it a couple of weeks ago. Atheist Achilles, femboi Trojans, and Orando Bloom just gawking at everything with his lifeless "I'm Orando Bloom" facial expression. :[


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

The Shining.

I always need this for the off occasion that my dad tries to kill me with an axe.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 12, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead.

Probably the best thing about it is just how great all the characters/actors work together. This movie leaves me with absolutely no desire for anything more in the genre of "zombie comedy" -- and really, just about everything that tries is shit.

On the other hand, maybe it's hit-or-miss. It's regarded as a cult film.. maybe the humor's a bit nerdy for everyone. I don't know. To me, it's one of the best movies ever. c:


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

POSTAL movie (possible the only good movie directed by Uwe Boll) and V for Vendetta.


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 13, 2011)

Most memorable (not nessisarily the best, just the ones that really stick out in each case) scary movies to a little kid long ago- "Atomic Submarine", "Feind without a Face"
MM action movie for a teen- "Battle of the Bulge"
MM old school SF movies- "Them", "Forbidden Planet"
MM modern SF/F movies- "2001", "Star Wars", "Princess Bride"
MM art films- "A Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich", "Babette's Feast"


----------



## inc (Feb 13, 2011)

Wall-E. . I have to say, it was well animated and such a "simple" plot did a great deal and had laughs and tear-jerkers too :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 13, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
...For worse!!!
Black Swan
For Better


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 13, 2011)

Green Mile. Amazing acting if I do say so myself.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

_"Men Behind the Sun."_


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 16, 2011)

It's probably _Atonement_ for me. I don't know what about that movie struck me so hard, but I'll definitely never forget it. It's one of my all-time favorite movies and stirs all kinds of passions and emotions. I love experiencing it over and over again. Great movie.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

Fifth element as it was some fine piece of directing and acting.
Left some memorable quotes to my head.
"Where did he learn to negotiate like that?"
"Big badaboom"


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 17, 2011)

Toy story :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

Best movie in my onion (opinion) 

Perfume.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mmmm, good movies listed.
The Shawshank Redemption, V for Vendetta, Forbidden Planet, the Matrix Trilogy (for better or worse), Children of Men, The Road, The Green Mile, Road to Perdition, Hackers, and probably more that I can't think of (shame on me).


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Fight Club.


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2011)

2001 A Space Odyssey  - I will never forget how angry I was when I realized I could have spent those 3 hours doing something far more enjoyable.  It is the worst movie I have ever seen.
Dune - Made the book seem enjoyable by comparison.
Secret of NIMH - Again with the anger - how Don Bluth fucked up that story so badly I will never understand.

I guess all the movies I really remember are the ones that pissed me off to no end.


Alright, maybe some good ones, then:

Dark City
Fifth Element
A Clockwork Orange
Serenity

I guess a 3:4 ratio is okay.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Red Dawn
Lion King
Felidae


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Argh, so many to choose from... But mostly war movies:
We Were Soldiers
Black Hawk Down
Saving Private Ryan
Pearl Harbour (The 2nd, action-y part, not the retarded love part)
LEGEND OF THE GUARDIANS! ANTHRO MOVIES FTW!
And others...Many others....


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 25, 2011)

Alpha and Omega

It is just so beautiful... :3


----------



## Pine (Feb 25, 2011)

The Pick of Destiny

such an underrated stoner film...


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Doxat said:


> Alpha and Omega
> 
> It is just so beautiful... :3


 Ah crap, how did I forget that. It is beautiful, but in my opinion, Legend Of The Guardians tops the anthro movies list


----------



## Pine (Feb 25, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Ah crap, how did I forget that. It is beautiful, but in my opinion, Legend Of The Guardians tops the anthro movies list


 
You do know what anthro means, right? Just because an animal talks does not make it an anthro...


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Pine said:


> You do know what anthro means, right? Just because an animal talks does not make it an anthro...


 
Well, there are other things that do make the movie anthro... It's kinda like the Warriors book series


----------



## OmegaDragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail...

I know a lot of the script by heart.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

OmegaDragon said:


> Monty Python and The Holy Grail...
> 
> I know a lot of the script by heart.


 
haha, monty python <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

I love movies too much, so I can't really hop into this. Vanilla Sky was one I enjoyed, so was "The Game" I think it was called (about a guy who is put through some sort of self-esteem programme and involves a lot of thrills). A film that really shocks you, mindfucks you (in a good way) or is just plain _powerful_ are the best kinds of movies, IMO.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I love movies too much, so I can't really hop into this. Vanilla Sky was one I enjoyed, so was "The Game" I think it was called (about a guy who is put through some sort of self-esteem programme and involves a lot of thrills). A film that really shocks you, mindfucks you (in a good way) or is just plain _powerful_ are the best kinds of movies, IMO.


 
O yeah I forgot about mindfucking movies. That should actually be a new genre of movie.
I also love the Dan Brown movies (and the books). Inception was really good too. Again, all mindfucks. The ending of inception.... I was like ....WTF!?


----------



## C-Sec Nova (Feb 26, 2011)

The 3 Movies that will stick in my head for ever have to be... Inception, Pandorum, and Brooklyn's Finest. They all shaped my life once I saw them, Pandorum I saw everyday for about a month ^v^


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

The Great Mouse Detective, Aladdin, The Lion King, and all the other Disney movies I saw as a kid
An American Tail
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Fight Club
The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert 
Un Chien Andalou
The Crow
A Scanner Darkly
the original Star Wars trilogy
The Matrix

i think that's about it



Pine said:


> You do know what anthro means, right? Just because an animal talks does not make it an anthro...


 Actually, yeah it does. 'Anthropomorphic' = 'having human characteristics'. While there are some creatures that can be taught to converse in human languages, talking remains a decidedly human characteristic.


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;8i47-QBL4Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i47-QBL4Qo[/video]


----------

